# Rubicon Rims and Tires For Sale



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

My buddy has his original set of alloy rims and tires for sale off his 03 Rubicon. He has about half the tread left and is asking $150 for the set of four...SE MI


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm interested in the rims/tires,but your pm box is full. Let me know if they are still for sale.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I can check with him tonight for you and see if he still has them. I think the price is pretty firm though. I will pm you with his number if they are still up for grabs...........


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, thanks


----------

